# Anyone have a suggestion for eliminating ground squirrels



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Around here, they are also called chipmunks???????? I hate to poison anything, but it’s to the point It’s them or me???????? My first thought is the ole trusty slingshot, but I think they have a look out, watching my every move.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Import a barn cat. Or get a small terrier of some sort. 
Also live traps to relocate.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Set out a few of those live catch traps then use them for target practice in the trap.....try the smoke bombs or flares in the holes. Google it perhaps but plug up all the holes after lighting a flare and stuffing in the hole or one of the commercial bombs. The commercial poison is likely a blood thinner like warfrin that is used to prevent blood clots in heart patients. .22 of .222 scoped rifle does wonders on ground squirrels.


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 13, 2018)

Jolly Roger said:


> Set out a few of those live catch traps then use them for target practice in the trap.....


Serious? 
I would highly recommend to practice before you are shootin animals. No matter if it's for pest control or hunting for the pot.
Target practice on living animals is disgusting!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks JR, I’m thinking the cage is best option, can you suggest a bait, besides a sexy girl chipmunk.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Tag regular rat traps, the ones that look like mouse traps only much larger work fine on chipmunks or red squirrels. They kill instantly so are humane. Inexpensive and easy to set, just watch your fingers.. Bait them with apple or peanut butter. Most hard ware stores or even a walmart should have them. Or if you just want them to move put some moth balls down their holes or where ever they are living. They hate the smell, as i do, and they will go.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you Dave, that’s what I will do. I appreciate your help


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Tag said:


> Thanks JR, I'm thinking the cage is best option, can you suggest a bait, besides a sexy girl chipmunk.


Grain for bait. Chicken feed, horse feed, barley etc. Might try getting a coffee can full from some of your country friends so you won't have to buy a 50# bag.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Don't worry about target practice. Just get out there and hit as many of them as you can. Might have to throw a couple of extra balls at them it you donh't get a kill shot at first. You'll gain accuracy as you use the ground squirrels for target practice. They are a nuisance and pest to comfortable living conditions. Not to mention nasty and full of fleas. Getting rid of rodents is no time to be warm and fuzzy or politically correct.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

This is the live-trap I use for ground squirrels (other than shootin' em!) . . . go here: https://squirrelinator.com/

They also have a trap designed just for chipmunks.

The trap I have works great.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Peanut butter is a goid bait... they have to really work at it to get it off and that activates the trigger of the trap. 
Still a cat is a good idea from a shelter.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

You could try grain mixed with anti-freeze. The anti-freeze is super sweet, so the little critters love it. Just keep it away from any pets...


----------



## Bama Murdock (May 12, 2018)

I have a squirrel trained fiest and he's been having a time with em, as we are loaded with the little boogers. Now I'll occasionally take shots at squirrels from a second floor window with the slingshots or the bow ( I've taken Loads with the bow), but ground squirrels are a whole different ballgame. They're like cute rats on crack. But dang it, I don't wanna pop the cute things. So I had to break out my live cage trap.....the smallest one. So as the saga started, I had a couple days off so I set the sucker out and did nothing but put some sunflower seeds on the pad. In 5 minutes, boom......one. So I let that little booger go after doing some scent work with him and the fiest. You know, the chipmunk will be classically conditioned to not return. Well, horse *#@=, he's back in there in 15 minutes. So I've made 4 trips in two days dropping off multiple cute little troublemakers. And they're still out there........herding. Or is this the same one traveling 7 miles back to my dang yard by the time I drive back??.....or gripping the undercarriage of the truck with his devious little claws, all the way home?!! Ha!!!! Good luck.......


----------

